# Verbindung eines Handy mit einem PC durch Bluetooth



## uniKa (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will ein Handy mit einem PC durch Bluetooth verbinden, die Programmiersprache, die ich ausgewählt habe, ist Java, ich arbeite auf OpenSuse.
Ich will zuerst nur eine Verbindung herstellen und einfach Text von PC zu Handy zuschicken.
Kann mir Jemand eine Idee geben wie ich das machen soll?
Gibt's Beispiele im Netz die dies implementieren?


----------



## mk666 (17. Januar 2008)

http://jcp.org/en/jsr/detail?id=82


----------



## uniKa (18. Januar 2008)

Danke, 
Aber, hier ist nur die Bluetooth API. die kenne ich schon
Ich brauche code Beispiele die mir weiterhelfen.


----------

